# 2010 nimrod pack systems shooting staff needed! Hurry and get on board!



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

Greetings all Hunters & Archers-

Nimrod Packs Systems Inc. is seeking to expand its presence, it’s distribution, and it’s popularity in the U.S. To assist us in achieving our goal we are expanding our field staff positions in all regions. 2010 will be our 19th year and we have been expanding and growing by leaps and bounds. Currently we are the Leading U.S. made hunting pack manufacturer in the United States. We intend on keeping that spot. 

We are looking to have 450 people on staff. I am personally asking for resumes of shooters looking for sponsorship our goal is to have staff in place by the end of second quarter.

The position is pretty straightforward; we are looking for good people with the “people person” attitude who will talk about the product, allow people to try it, and help build our business by speaking with their local Sporting Goods & Pro Shops in all regions to spread the word. As far as actual “work”; not much…all you really have to do is get out and participate. 

If we have a sales booth at a specific event stopping by for a bit to say hi and such will go a long way as well. Keeping a couple catalogs in your case to hand out is another big bonus, and if the shop uses you as a reference when they call in for an order it can go in your favor along way for extra products or support. 

Our current position available is factory field staff, which offers VIP discounts on all of manufactured products, which is a huge savings. 

Please supply cover letter and resume with references, and include images of you out in the field, which is a bonus for you. If possible please start sending to me ASAP… for hunting we want you to be active in your area and be pro active in spreading the good word of Nimrod Pack Systems. For Archery you don’t need to win everything you enter to get a spot but you do need to be committed to the competitive circuits. (NFAA, IBO, ASA, FITA…etc….) 
In your notes please put the name of the local shop(s) you shoot out of or are sponsored by as well.
If you are members of various Internet forums please include your screen names for them.

Send them to: [email protected] 
Include the topic *“2010 Field Staff”* in the subject line.
WWW.NIMRODPACKS.COM


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*staff shooters*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> Greetings all Hunters & Archers-
> 
> Nimrod Packs Systems Inc. is seeking to expand its presence, it’s distribution, and it’s popularity in the U.S. To assist us in achieving our goal we are expanding our field staff positions in all regions. 2010 will be our 19th year and we have been expanding and growing by leaps and bounds. Currently we are the Leading U.S. made hunting pack manufacturer in the United States. We intend on keeping that spot.
> 
> ...



*Keep the resumes coming! thanks for your interest.*


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*staff shooters*

*keep the resumes coming! *


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Pm's*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> *keep the resumes coming! *


all PM'S answered...


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Field Staff*

:target:


BOBBY MCGEE said:


> all PM'S answered...


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*PM answered*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> :target:


_PM'S answered_


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*450+ Field Staff Needed.*

*We need 450 Field Staff Please contact me to get on board. *


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*bump*

bump


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Keep em coming!*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> Greetings all Hunters & Archers-
> 
> Nimrod Packs Systems Inc. is seeking to expand its presence, it’s distribution, and it’s popularity in the U.S. To assist us in achieving our goal we are expanding our field staff positions in all regions. 2010 will be our 19th year and we have been expanding and growing by leaps and bounds. Currently we are the Leading U.S. made hunting pack manufacturer in the United States. We intend on keeping that spot.
> 
> ...


I am still accepting resumes, please tell me about yourself?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my email today! Glad to be on board!


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*we are full*

Thanks to all that inquired about our Staff Positions. At this time we are full and will have to close this thread. We look forward to a great hunting/archery season. 

Team Nimrod


----------

